# Fish on a plane



## IslandGirl7408 (May 24, 2015)

Going away for a week to a much larger city with much better stores. I assume that the amount of water in a betta fish cup would exceed airline regulations? Anyone ever tried to take a fish on board?


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

IslandGirl7408 said:


> Going away for a week to a much larger city with much better stores. I assume that the amount of water in a betta fish cup would exceed airline regulations? Anyone ever tried to take a fish on board?


Get a clean large solid metal thermus stuff the fish and water (leave soem air room) with Seachem Prime in there, DO NOT DRINK IT ^^


----------



## IslandGirl7408 (May 24, 2015)

Aqua Aurora said:


> Get a clean large solid metal thermus stuff the fish and water (leave soem air room) with Seachem Prime in there, DO NOT DRINK IT ^^


I don't think you are allowed to take a thermos on the plane....you have to buy bottled water once you are through the gate. Or have things changed lately? I haven't flown in a while...
So you wouldn't tell them you had a fish?
Hmmm....not so sure about that....


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

IslandGirl7408 said:


> I don't think you are allowed to take a thermos on the plane....you have to buy bottled water once you are through the gate. Or have things changed lately? I haven't flown in a while...
> So you wouldn't tell them you had a fish?
> Hmmm....not so sure about that....


Guess it didn't read as a joke as easily as I thought. It was meant as a joke, sorry.

Is it possible to just fish the fish to your home address? Lot of people ship fish around. Just need some Prime, breather bag, and stryafoam to insulate the box (+ add extra support to prevent crushing).


----------



## IslandGirl7408 (May 24, 2015)

Oops. Very late at night....I guess my sense of humour dries up after 11:00....
I don't need to get a fish. I don't have one in mind. I was just wondering....just in case....


----------



## thepapillon (Jun 22, 2015)

I don't think you'll get through security  They don't allow any beverages through and all liquids must be 3oz or less... which doesn't look like much water. (Probably 1/2 as much of what is in those cups Bettas are sold in in stores.) 

If you want to really pursue it... Airlines allow Emotional Support Companions. MAYBE if you had a psychologist write you a note regarding the fish as your Emotional Support Companion, the airline might make an exception... But I doubt it. (As even my service dog has to pass through security.)


----------



## IslandGirl7408 (May 24, 2015)

thepapillon said:


> I don't think you'll get through security  They don't allow any beverages through and all liquids must be 3oz or less... which doesn't look like much water. (Probably 1/2 as much of what is in those cups Bettas are sold in in stores.)
> 
> If you want to really pursue it... Airlines allow Emotional Support Companions. MAYBE if you had a psychologist write you a note regarding the fish as your Emotional Support Companion, the airline might make an exception... But I doubt it. (As even my service dog has to pass through security.)


While I think watch a little fish swimming around might be very calming on a flight, I guess I won't bother with the psych evaluation! It almost makes me want to do it just to see the faces on the security as I try to pass it off as a "service fish"! Would it need a little fishy harness?


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

I doubt there are 3 oz of water in thoose tiny bags that bettas are shipped in, where they have just enough water to stay wet basically. Although I agree, you'd probably have to ship it home


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

there's a TSA rule that allows you to bring fish. But not all of the TSA staff knows their own rules. i recommend printing out a copy.... be prepared to have your fish confiscated regardless.

http://apps.tsa.dhs.gov/mytsa/cib_results.aspx?search=live fish

"Live fish must be transported in a clear, plastic, spill proof container. In this case, the container may be larger than 3.4 ounces. A Transportation Security Officer will visually inspect your live fish at the checkpoint.
Even if an item is generally permitted, it may be subject to additional screening or not allowed through the checkpoint if it triggers an alarm during the screening process, appears to have been tampered with, or poses other security concerns. The final decision rests with TSA on whether to allow any items on the plane."


----------



## Zhylis (Nov 4, 2014)

ao said:


> http://apps.tsa.dhs.gov/mytsa/cib_results.aspx?search=live fish


That is the awesome-est link I have had the pleasure of reading in a decade. And I say that as a person who used to bring back boxes of fancy goldfish from overseas as carry-on. You win the internet and I love you forever (in a purely platonic and non-creepy manner). 

:twisted: This means its open season on bettas for the Minnesota trip. (I was already planning on looting and pillaging but only enough to fit in a small FedEx box.) Now, it's GAME ON FOR CARRY ON! *evil cackle*


----------



## IslandGirl7408 (May 24, 2015)

I'm in Canada. I wonder if there is a similar rule here?


----------



## Boshia (Aug 14, 2014)

Don't specific airlines have rules about animals as carry on as well? I don't think Southwest allows fish.


----------



## IslandGirl7408 (May 24, 2015)

I sent an email to Air Canada, but haven't heard back yet.


----------



## tuxthebetta (Apr 14, 2015)

I think they'll allow it, but prepared to go through the wringer at check-point. 

I once had bought a pack of incense sticks while vacationing and forgot I had it in my bag. I went through check-point and they pretty much stripped searched me, while 4 guys were looking at the incense in my bag. Finally they let me through, but they were really not sure about that. IMO, sometimes it's just not worth the trouble. You may want to have him shipped, particularly if there's any chance he could get left behind at check-point.


----------



## IslandGirl7408 (May 24, 2015)

In case anyone is interested, I just got this back from Air Canada.


Air Canada only permits cats and dogs in the cabin as carry-on baggage. These animals must be pre-booked through our reservations department. 

The Canadian Air Transport Security Authority (CATSA) is responsible for security screening, based on the website (see link below) the fish would be permitted provided it is in less than 100 ml of water (http://www.catsa.gc.ca/complete-ite...8&submit.y=19&field_wtp_category_tid=All&nid=). Since you will be holding the cup, I see no reason why the fish wouldn't be allowed on board since it wouldn't be booked as a Pet in Cabin. 

Please keep in mind that you are responsible for the fish and any customs complications should you leave the country.


----------



## IslandGirl7408 (May 24, 2015)

Just got another email...


For animals in the cabin you need to contact Air Canada reservation 1888-247-2262.

Regards


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

if you can get past TSA inspections, There is maybe a <1% chance you will have your bag checked...

I've never had my bags checked again past TSA. As long as the fish can be brought on board unnoticed, it should be okay


----------



## aquahome44 (Jul 2, 2015)

I have first hand experience with this issue. We live in Toronto but my son used to take his betta to school in Montreal (a six hour drive or 45 minute flight). He took it in August, brought it home at Christmas, returned it in January, brought it home in April. My son normally flies because it's so much cheaper than gas (truly)…. but when we asked the airline about flying with Magellan they said no.

1) There is a limit on water / liquids because of airline safety standards
2) Water isn't allowed as carry on 
3) The fish would have to go through the X-ray at security
4) You would have to pay "pet" fare for it, like a dog in a kennel (around $100)

My son ended up commuting with Magellan by car with a heated transport tank. That's how Magellan got his name (world explorer).


----------



## aquahome44 (Jul 2, 2015)

I forgot to mention that I was also told the air pressure would likely explode the fish's tiny lungs?

And for Islandgirl, we are also in Canada. The information I got was both from Air Canada and West Jet. Neither would let us. We didn't want to chance putting Magellan through X-ray even if we could "sneak" him on somehow. I think even the water would show up on the X-ray and then heaven forbid they might confiscate it or ditch it.

I don't understand then how the transhippers / Aquabid do it? They must have special permits.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Air pressure will not be a problem, cabins are pressurized...


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Zhylis said:


> That is the awesome-est link I have had the pleasure of reading in a decade. And I say that as a person who used to bring back boxes of fancy goldfish from overseas as carry-on. You win the internet and I love you forever (in a purely platonic and non-creepy manner).
> 
> :twisted: This means its open season on bettas for the Minnesota trip. (I was already planning on looting and pillaging but only enough to fit in a small FedEx box.) Now, it's GAME ON FOR CARRY ON! *evil cackle*


Omg, too funny!


----------



## IslandGirl7408 (May 24, 2015)

aquahome44 said:


> I have first hand experience with this issue. We live in Toronto but my son used to take his betta to school in Montreal (a six hour drive or 45 minute flight). He took it in August, brought it home at Christmas, returned it in January, brought it home in April. My son normally flies because it's so much cheaper than gas (truly)…. but when we asked the airline about flying with Magellan they said no.
> 
> 1) There is a limit on water / liquids because of airline safety standards
> 2) Water isn't allowed as carry on
> ...


Thanks Aquahome-- we've decided it isn't worth the trouble!


----------

